# Mongoose IBOC Comp ID



## soundz (Jun 26, 2008)

Can anyone ID the exact year of this IBOC Comp? I believe it's early 90s.










Here's some more info and results of my research:

Serial #: M1J 13507
Tires: Panaracer Smoke Lite 1.9
Stem: Zoom
Shifters: XT
Brakes: XT
Front Derailleur: just says Shimano
Rear Derailleur: says Shimano and has big letter A

I can't really account for the accuracy of Bikepedia, esp for the older stuff but ...

https://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/B...Comp&Type=bike
https://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/B...Comp&Type=bike

The '93 did not come with a Zoom stem. The '94 did, but my shifters/levers are XT, not LX. I don't think it's a '95 or newer. So now I've narrowed it down to '92 and earlier, unless Bikpedia is inaccurate.


----------



## soundz (Jun 26, 2008)

found out it's a '92

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6406270


----------



## yaga (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm sorry to piggyback on this thread. But according to rules I need to post 5 or more to start by own. Before my introduction to what I ride which is a Mongoose, I would like to know what are the pros and cons of a rigid frame in different type of trails. Last time I rode was 1991 which was all asphalt. So really a noob and starting over. Thanks for any info.


----------



## yaga (Sep 21, 2011)

And here is my intro to MTBR.
My name is Alan and I ride a:

Mongoose IBOC Comp
Tange Double Butted Chromoly 4130 Rigid Frame
Chromo 4130 Straight Forks
Shimano Equipped: EXAGE 500LX M500 Group; STI shifters
ARAYA RX-7 Rims
Non OEM Replacements and Adds: Panaracer Fire XC Pro 26x2.1 tires, Slime Tubes, Avenir Mountain Saddle
Just recently started riding again (1991 was the last time) and replaced the obvious which were the rotted tires. Will ride until things show up as need to be repair/replace. Photo - @Towsley Canyon Park


----------



## Duc-Duc-Guzzi (Apr 1, 2011)

*1995ish Comp SX*

my wife's comp SX
won more races in the 90's than me (typical womens field was let than 5)

Duc-Duc-Guzzi: Mongoose Comp SX 13" frame


----------



## yaga (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice blog.
Thanks for the link.
Yes, I keep reading the Mongoose MTBs from the late 80s 90s were pretty good during their hey days. Reason for me to keep this until I warrant a need for a new modern bike.


----------

